
A Look Under the Hood: AI for Customer Experience at Wootric - prabhatjha
https://www.wootric.com/blog/a-look-under-the-hood-ai-for-cx-at-wootric/
======
msoad
Does this work better than existing APIS from cloud providers? I'm guessing
the answer is yes but was wondering how much better this is?

~~~
rsmith49
To expand a little on the previous answer, existing cloud API's typically fall
into one of the following categories:

1) generic NLP classification API's where you need your own large supply of
training data and have very little (if any) control over model parameters, or

2) Topic extraction/topic modeling (usually employing LDA), which will simply
give a list of potential topics, and will not be able to conform to the set of
topics (in our case called "tags") that we have selected.

Because of this, our solution is better at addressing the specific problem of
categorizing customer feedback, and allows for more flexibility in how we can
collect and manage data.

